# anyone know how to start a saltwater tank



## Fish_Crazy08 (Apr 19, 2008)

i want to convert my 30 gallon into salt water but not sure what equipment i need. i either want a FO(fish only) or FOWLR (fish only with live rock), how do i start??????


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

We have stickies posted in many of the boards that members can and should read. Unfortunately, these get neglected. Here is a link to one of them.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1802


----------

